
Google Plans To Expand Cloud Computing Services: Think AWS On Steroids - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/12/google-plans-to-expand-cloud-computing-services-think-aws-on-steroids/
======
samratjp
"One example that came up during the roundtable was to give developers access
to Google’s automated translation services, which can translate Email and
webpages with a fair amount of accuracy almost instantly." and "another could
focus on location/geo services."

Combine that with Google Goggles and what an explosively useful app that could
be while traveling!

